# Substituted for



## pedrohenrique

Boa tarde, Amigos.
Eu sempre fico confuso quando encontro essa expressão. Minha tendência é entender "A is substituted for B" como "A é substituto para B", isto é, A entra no lugar de B*. Assim, a frase que encontrei:
*"In the process, repetition is inexorably *substituted for change* while in this addictive-like process self-regulation remains the property of another".
Eu traduzi como: "No processo, a repetição inexoravelmente substitui a mudança enquanto nesse processo semelhante a uma adicção a regulação do self continua sendo propriedade alheia."
Agradeço a ajuda.


----------



## anaczz

Eu entendo o contrário...  a repetição é, inexoravelmente substituída pela mudança.

Aguardemos, entretanto, os entendidos em inglês...

Edição: não, você está certo, segundo o wiktionary:



(transitive) In the phrase "substitute X for Y", to use X in place of Y. _I had to *substitute* new parts for the old ones._
(transitive) In the phrase "substitute X with/by Y", to use Y in place of X. _I had to *substitute* old parts with the new ones._


----------



## pedrohenrique

Obrigado, Ana, pela pronta resposta.


----------



## LuizLeitao

So, in a certain way, substitute for would be equivalent to replace with?


----------



## olivinha

anaczz said:


> Eu entendo o contrário... a repetição é, inexoravelmente substituída pela mudança.



Eu também.


----------



## Joca

LuizLeitao said:


> So, in a certain way, substitute for would be equivalent to replace with?



Acho que o mais certo seria dizer: t*o be substituted for = to replace.
*
Assim, a tradução feita por 6029ph estaria correta.


----------



## olivinha

Joca,
to be substituted for = to be replace with
to substitute = to replace
Correto?


----------



## Joca

olivinha said:


> Joca,
> to be substituted for = to be replace with
> to substitute = to replace
> Correto?



Não, Olivinha, não exatamente.

A to be substituted for B = A to replace B

to substitute A for B = B to be replaced by A


----------



## olivinha

Joca, acho que está equivocado.
A to be substituted for B = A is replaced with/by B 
É igualzinho em português: 
A é substituido por B.


----------



## Joca

olivinha said:


> Joca, acho que está equivocado.
> A to be substituted for B = A is replaced with/by B
> É igualzinho em português:
> A é substituido por B.



Hmmm, precisamos de um mediador para resolver essa questão. Quem se arrisca?


----------



## anaczz

Repetindo o que diz o wikitionary, 


(transitive) In the phrase "substitute X for Y", to use X in place of Y. _I had to *substitute* new parts for the old ones._
(transitive) In the phrase "substitute X with/by Y", to use Y in place of X. _I had to *substitute* old parts with the new ones._


Portanto:
 substitute A for B é colocar A no lugar de B
substitute A by B, é colocar B no lugar de A


----------



## LuizLeitao

Uma bela armadilha de usage, não Anaczz? Portanto, muito bem apontada e lembrada!


----------



## olivinha

anaczz said:


> Portanto:
> substitute A for B é colocar A no lugar de B
> substitute A by B, é colocar B no lugar de A


Mas estamos em voz passiva:
*to be substituted for 
To substitute* é uma coisa, _to be substituted for _é outra.


----------



## anaczz

Mas entendo que a "chave" esteja na preposição e não no tempo verbal.
Mais uma referência:


Substitute
verb 
...
substitute for sth › to perform the same job as another thing or to take its place: Gas-fired power stations will substitute for less efficient coal-fired equipment.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Agradeço imensamente a todos que contribuíram, e que mostraram que a minha dúvida perpétua não é de todo descabida. Penso que "A is substituted for B" é um falso cognato de "a é substituído por b", ficando mais claro quando digo "A é substituto para B". Penso que Anaczz esclareceu bem: "Mas entendo que a "chave" esteja na preposição e não no tempo verbal". Eu também acho.
Bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## anaczz

Nada descabida! Se vir no Linguee, vai descobrir que metade dos tradutores está errando pois uma parte traduz A por B e outra, B por A.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Fiquei feliz de ver que o meu fio deu pano para mangas... 16 respostas! Acho que isso "firma jurisprudência" para futuras dúvidas.


----------



## lancenyr

Estou de acordo com a explicacao de anaczz. Ex. We must substitute a new chair for the broken one.   = "the broken one " eh substituida por "a new chair"


----------

